# Decision made!



## Mitch Scott (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi guys!

Well we have decided that we are making the move to the Nerja area after we tart the kitchen up and sell the house. Luckily we live in an area where houses tend to sell fairly quickly so it's time to start to get moving with choosing the right agent for renting etc. We have two labs so need a pet welcome/friendly set up.
Any advice would be welcome...

Thanks

Mitch


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Mitch Scott said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Well we have decided that we are making the move to the Nerja area after we tart the kitchen up and sell the house. Luckily we live in an area where houses tend to sell fairly quickly so it's time to start to get moving with choosing the right agent for renting etc. We have two labs so need a pet welcome/friendly set up.
> Any advice would be welcome...
> ...


You'll have to give a little more info for us to give advice!

Why are you coming to Spain?
Why Spain and not Italy/ France/ US/ Hong Kong....?
Why are you selling your UK home!?!
What are you hoping to do in Spain?
Where in Spain?
?? ?? ???


----------



## Mitch Scott (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi Pesky Wesky,

Thanks for getting back to me.

In answer to your questions, we want to move to Spain for the sunshine, lifestyle, and the opportunity to meet new people and do new things... Spain is really our only choice based on location, climate, culture. I have travelled extensively throughout my life and I can honestly say that Spain could be a great fit for us.
The house sale, based on us not having financial ties to the UK and to put a nest egg in a savings account somewhere potentially.
I work internationally so would be home for a month away for a month... so during my time "home" we would be looking to do lots. Socialise with our new found friends, explore the local and maybe not so local areas (we will rent initially so will still be on the lookout for the perfect place if such a thing exists)
Based on a search for our needs such as airport for me for work, coastal area but not particularly right on the beach, nothing built up and "kiss me quick"
My wife will need plenty to do in order to keep her busy and social while I'm at work, although we definitely intend to learn the language.
We aren't looking at Spain with rose tinted glasses and do realise that things don't come easy and need to be worked at...

Thanks again

Mitch


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I live in the Nerja region and know it well. May I ask what ages you are (you may PM me if this is an embarrassing question lol) and how important work is for your wife, if at all. There is plenty to do here but it isn't for everyone. Let us know more about your requirements please and I am sure we can give you some good advice...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Mitch Scott said:


> Hi Pesky Wesky,
> 
> Thanks for getting back to me.
> 
> ...


Nerja might well be a good possibility for you as there seems to be a very international community there, many of whom will be fluent English and maybe Spanish speakers.
I take your wife won't be working?
There are probably Spanish classes organised by the town hall at a reasonable price, and if not there will private teachers, academies etc which Thrax and others will know all about.
Good idea to rent first.


----------



## Mitch Scott (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi Thrax and Pesky Wesky,

Not an embarrassing question at all... I am 44 and the Mrs is 36. Work won't be an issue for her but as I said she'd like to learn the language as well as doing some OU study to keep her mind active.
We've had a look at some properties online and although there are some nice ones (and some scary ones) it's all down to going to see them first hand and choosing one from a list of potentials. We are looking for something detached with a pool, 3 or 4 beds. Close enough to town for her not to feel isolated from civilisation when I'm away but not so close to everything that you lose all sense of privacy in your own garden.
Another question totally out of the blue... are people still affected by hay fever down there? If so, is it as bad as the UK?

Thanks guys!

Mitch


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Mitch Scott said:


> Hi Thrax and Pesky Wesky,
> 
> Not an embarrassing question at all... I am 44 and the Mrs is 36. Work won't be an issue for her but as I said she'd like to learn the language as well as doing some OU study to keep her mind active.
> We've had a look at some properties online and although there are some nice ones (and some scary ones) it's all down to going to see them first hand and choosing one from a list of potentials. We are looking for something detached with a pool, 3 or 4 beds. Close enough to town for her not to feel isolated from civilisation when I'm away but not so close to everything that you lose all sense of privacy in your own garden.
> ...


I used to get hayfever for a week or two in the UK - the rape fields near me set me off

there seems to be a lot more things here to set me off - this year it started in March & I've a few days here & there without problems - but every time another tree blossoms I'm off again.....

:fingerscrossed: I'm OK for the past day or so............. & I don't think there's anything left to blossom....


----------



## Mitch Scott (Mar 5, 2013)

So there is nowhere to hide from it? Ah well at least we'll have a proper summer every year!!!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Unless rules have changed I don't think the OU supports Spain so you would have to pretend you live in UK and have someone post everything to you. TMAs and CMAs (if she is doing them) could be a bit tricky to meet deadlines etc... But there are plenty of other online study courses available...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Mitch Scott said:


> So there is nowhere to hide from it? Ah well at least we'll have a proper summer every year!!!


there's the beach ..... as long as there are no pine trees nearby


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

thrax said:


> Unless rules have changed I don't think the OU supports Spain so you would have to pretend you live in UK and have someone post everything to you. TMAs and CMAs (if she is doing them) could be a bit tricky to meet deadlines etc... But there are plenty of other online study courses available...


You can study with the OU in Spain
The Open University in Spain | The Open University


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> I used to get hayfever for a week or two in the UK - the rape fields near me set me off
> 
> there seems to be a lot more things here to set me off - this year it started in March & I've a few days here & there without problems - but every time another tree blossoms I'm off again.....
> 
> :fingerscrossed: I'm OK for the past day or so............. & I don't think there's anything left to blossom....


With the long gentle spring, the olives (always a big problem for some people) have had a long and particularly virulent pollen season and we have millions of Olive trees so that means billions (maybe trillions) of flowers.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> With the long gentle spring, the olives (always a big problem for some people) have had a long and particularly virulent pollen season and we have millions of Olive trees so that means billions (maybe trillions) of flowers.


lots of olive trees around here ..... *please *tell me their blossom season is over :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> With the long gentle spring, the olives (always a big problem for some people) have had a long and particularly virulent pollen season and we have millions of Olive trees so that means billions (maybe trillions) of flowers.


In this area, which is miles away from the Nerja area people have been very badly affected with allergies this year.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

thrax said:


> Unless rules have changed I don't think the OU supports Spain so you would have to pretend you live in UK and have someone post everything to you. TMAs and CMAs (if she is doing them) could be a bit tricky to meet deadlines etc... But there are plenty of other online study courses available...


I have studied with the OU from Spain without a problem. Everything is submitted online. The main drawback is that the courses aren't subsidised if you don't pay tax in the UK, so they can be expensive. Also attending tutorials can be difficult, although a lot of those are online as well.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> lots of olive trees around here ..... *please *tell me their blossom season is over :fingerscrossed:


Mostly.


----------



## Mitch Scott (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi guys,
Sorry I haven't replied until now but I've making the journey to work which takes a couple of days...
Thanks for the advice about the olive allergy, I never would have thought it. Do people just take the normal anti histamine?
Thanks for the OU info I will pass it on to her and see what she thinks. She would be looking to do Radiography (not sure what course) as she does this for a living at a the moment and would like to keep her hand in/keep current.

Thanks

Mitch


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks for that on the OU in Spain. When I was an OU tutor, studying with the OU abroad was very difficult if not impossible. Maybe I'll now think about doing my PhD... (neurosciences, in case anyone was interested)


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

thrax said:


> Thanks for that on the OU in Spain. When I was an OU tutor, studying with the OU abroad was very difficult if not impossible. Maybe I'll now think about doing my PhD... (neurosciences, in case anyone was interested)


Yes, I'm interested.  My degrees are 100% arts and I know nothing about science which is shameful but not really my fault...I blame it on my school.
I'm assuming it's the study of the 'network' that makes **** rapiens 'tick'? 
Has it got anything to do with philosophical anthropology, the study of 'human nature'?

I know those are probably very dumb questions.....


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Yes, I'm interested.  My degrees are 100% arts and I know nothing about science which is shameful but not really my fault...I blame it on my school.
> I'm assuming it's the study of the 'network' that makes **** rapiens 'tick'?
> Has it got anything to do with philosophical anthropology, the study of 'human nature'?
> 
> I know those are probably very dumb questions.....


At almost 72, I don't think I'll be starting on a new studying venture. I have enough on my plate teaching myself Spanish and refreshing medical/anatomical knowledge sufficient to guide medics in Spain.


----------

